# Lithium Power Bank as House Battery???



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm looking into deep cycle battery's for my skiff with minimal electrical needs (bilge, nav lights, extra) and was wondering if it would be possible to wire up a portable power bank to my switch panel?










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PNSJSF1

The thing is a 500W Portable Generator, 280Wh 78000mAh Power Station. It would be pretty awesome if I could have it in some sort of a dry battery box and wired into my system as the only house battery. It would be pretty versatile.... Could be used onshore when camped, taken in the home in emergencies, used to jump off the truck, ect. ect. ect.......

Don't see any way to hook up my power but it does have a lot of various connection types and one might could be used to go to my electrical system.

Am I crazy? Could this work?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

As an engineer it kinda pisses me off that they market a battery in a box as a “generator” and people buy it like it’s some sort of high tech perpetual energy device.

My wife bought me a similar a couple years ago for Xmas and I use it all the time in my camper. But it doesn’t generate squat without recharging with electrically converted fossil fuel coming out off the wall. Jus Say’n.

The electronics in these things aren’t made to withstand the vibration nor humidity of a true marine installation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two Autocraft lithiums in my skiff, combined weight 8 pounds.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have two Autocraft lithiums in my skiff, combined weight 8 pounds.


 Autocraft Lithium Powersports battery?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GaG8tor said:


> Autocraft Lithium Powersports battery?


The 30Ah ones that are about $100 yes. Made copper 1/8” plates to link terminals and this cranks my motor and runs all electronics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ll probably end up with a pull start so I’ll only need a battery for nav lights , bilge pump, possibly chart plotter and blue tooth speakers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GaG8tor said:


> I’ll probably end up with a pull start so I’ll only need a battery for nav lights , bilge pump, possibly chart plotter and blue tooth speakers.


Well one of these will be perfect and only 4 pounds.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m liking the 4 pounds part


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

That's my situation as well. Pull start only and minimal electrical needs. I have one of the portable power banks on hand so was wondering it would be feasible....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TripSmith said:


> That's my situation as well. Pull start only and minimal electrical needs. I have one of the portable power banks on hand so was wondering it would be feasible....


Yes


----------

